#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [動漫] 大理寺日志

## 幻影殺手

一部以唐朝武則天年代為背景的漫畫,最近剛準備上映新的預告片.

----------


## 狼王白牙

最近一直看 “國漫”，也就是中國大陸製作的動畫，
真是太精彩了，這個 “大理寺日誌”的 OP 與 ED 就聽了許多次。
不得不說，原來我們的文化藏在網絡漫畫里，藏在網絡文學中

不難理解為什麼動畫與遊戲都會做好主題歌曲了，已經成為約定成俗的製作，
而某些 “國漫動畫” 品質甚至於 SQUARE x EXIN 等國際大公司的水平不相上下

如果遊戲也能做 “文化輸出”就好了。。。。。

回到正題，動畫版沒有結局的樣子，否則武則天就成了想謀殺臣民的最大嫌疑人，
白貓一定要吃藥這件事情，我是想到我自己 。。。。。 :lupe_yay: 

希望國漫更精彩，有更多網絡漫畫及文學動畫化哦。

----------

